# Philly Conv. Center Labor Issues



## jstroming (Dec 15, 2010)

Labor issues heat up again at Convention Center | Philadelphia Inquirer | 09/05/2010

This is from a few months ago, but found this interesting. 

My personal favorite quote:
"Another part of the agreement, creating a 'unified workforce,' was never fully implemented. One aim was to allow Teamsters, laborers, and carpenters to perform one another's work without regard to union membership."
​HUH? Thoughts please....


----------



## museav (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, the renovation of one of the non-union hotels mentioned at the end of the article is one of my current projects! But that's probably not what you were after.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 15, 2010)

Sounds like they need to put everybody in a room and discuss it. I'm all for a fair wage but it sounds like nobody is entirely sure what the rates are and does what.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 2, 2011)

It's hard for me to really comment on Philly's contracts... there are a lot of people with negative opinions on Philly. I don't know by that one article how much bias comes from the reporter.

Philly's got some demons, but they get a real bad rap sometimes.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 2, 2011)

ArthurRiot said:


> It's hard for me to really comment on Philly's contracts... there are a lot of people with negative opinions on Philly. I don't know by that one article how much bias comes from the reporter.
> 
> Philly's got some demons, but they get a real bad rap sometimes.


That is very true. I have worked with Phillie guys and there some great guys, others that perpetuate the bad rap. I have worked with union and nonunion hands around the East coast and every crew has good guys and bodies, plus a smattering of attitude guys that are their own worse enemy.


----------

